# Treadmill Timewasters



## 043 (14 Feb 2006)

Ok, here is a bitch:

There I was this morning at the gym runnning my guts out on the treadmill.................this, let me call her voluptuous, woman hops on the treadmill beside me..........I'm thinking, at least she is putting in the effort.........she then proceeds to WALK, not quickly, but WALK for the next 15 minutes and then gets off...................now, I am all for people working out at there own pace but come on, do people who walk need to use the treadmill when there is a perfectly good, cushioned track about 300 meters away?

A pet peeve of mine, just curious as to other peoples thoughts.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2006)

Did she have a book to read?  Was there a TV in front of her?  If there was, she probably thought she was doing great.......multi-tasking and all.   ;D


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

2023....
did you even think that she was trying to get your attention & give you a "pick me up"
it is obvious that you weren't ignorant of her charms 

Nah - you're just a crusty old Engineer 

Chimo!


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

Oh, BTW, there are a bunch of Fem types at this HQ who run their guts out - both indoors & on outdoor track (when they've plowed it). Guess you just got "lucky".


----------



## ZipperHead (14 Feb 2006)

I guess I'm not alone in this being a pet peeve. The only caveat I have is IF they crank the incline so that it is simulating a hill (and, IMO, the only effective use of the treadmill, as leaving it at 0 degrees accomplishes little or nothing).

The same thing goes for the bikes, elliptical trainer, etc. If a person has a chit or rehab requirements, they should get priority, but to see a pers just gently go through the motions on a valuable piece of gear (only because they are lazy) causes me to seeth with rage (calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean, calm .....)

Al


----------



## Glorified Ape (14 Feb 2006)

Maybe I'm nuts, but couldn't the same thing be said of people that run on the treadmills? Walking or running, either can be done outside.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (14 Feb 2006)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> couldn't the same thing be said of people that run on the treadmills? Walking or running, either can be done outside.



Definitely.

But this makes me laugh:


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Did she have a book to read?  Was there a TV in front of her?  If there was, she probably thought she was doing great.......multi-tasking and all.   ;D


  Most are barely walking or are nearly falling off the mill because there are so deeply into their copy of Reader's Digest or the paper. Actually, it can be quite entertaining on those longer runs when you get bored.


----------



## Pearson (14 Feb 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Oh, BTW, there are a bunch of Fem types at this HQ who run their guts out - both indoors & on outdoor track (when they've plowed it). Guess you just got "lucky".



Yeah, but think of the effort required to catch those types...


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2006)

Today's society would dictate that your partake in the "Catch and Release" program.

It would be a good workout though.   ;D


----------



## 043 (14 Feb 2006)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm nuts, but couldn't the same thing be said of people that run on the treadmills? Walking or running, either can be done outside.



I couldn't agree more however at 0600 in Gagetown at this time of year, it is dark. Not to mentioned that we finally seem to have winter on us.


----------



## 043 (14 Feb 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> 2023....
> did you even think that she was trying to get your attention & give you a "pick me up"
> it is obvious that you weren't ignorant of her charms
> 
> ...



Ewwwwwwww


----------



## 043 (14 Feb 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> 2023....
> did you even think that she was trying to get your attention & give you a "pick me up"
> it is obvious that you weren't ignorant of her charms
> 
> ...



I wouldnt have wished her to a Crewman!!


----------



## rifleman (14 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more however at 0600 in Gagetown at this time of year, it is dark. Not to mentioned that we finally seem to have winter on us.



That's why there are head lamps and strap on sneaker treads, are you soft?


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> I wouldnt have wished her to a Crewman!!


Ewwwwwwww....
How low can you go


----------



## Chimo (14 Feb 2006)

Did you think maybe she is trying to improve her physical condition and is doing the best she can. Perhaps being less critical and more encouraging to people "less" fit might get more into the gym.


----------



## 043 (14 Feb 2006)

Chimo said:
			
		

> Did you think maybe she is trying to improve her physical condition and is doing the best she can. Perhaps being less crtical and more encouraging to people "less" fit might get more into the gym.



Hey like I said, I am all for people trying to get fit, but come on, walking on the treadmill???


----------



## beach_bum (14 Feb 2006)

Hey.  It's better than nothing.  Who knows....maybe that's all she can do right now due to a medical reason.  You never know.  Maybe she's not voluptous....maybe she's pregnant.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (14 Feb 2006)

While we're on the subject of treadmills (kind of)... I realise that the treadmill is not a good substitution for actually running outside on a track... but I'd like to know exactly what running on a track has over a treadmill? Besides the obvious (muscle endurance), is there a difference in health benifits? I always hear people simply saying that you should reach your target heartrate and keep it there for 20-30 minutes at least 3 times a week. If you can achieve that heartrate on a treadmill, would it be just as healthy as if I did on a track?


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

Hmmm.... methinks we have a terminology problem here...

Voluptuous = having a large bosom and pleasing curves
are we talking more about .........
reubenesque = Deceptive term used in personals by females, usually meaning "FAT"


----------



## ZipperHead (14 Feb 2006)

I think that a major part of the original intent of the initial post has been forgotten: she was walking on the treadmill, when she could have just as easily been walking on the track. MOST people I know that use the treadmill use it for the features that it has: incline ability, varying speeds, etc. If this person was using it at a "prime" time (i.e. when there are people waiting) this is a major annoyance. If there was no one waiting, not a big drama. 

Let's not lose sight of the the forest for the tree's (and when he said voluptuous, I think he was probably using veiled speech for "land monster"). And being pregnant (IMO) isn't an excuse to get morbidly obese. No, I've never been pregnant, for obvious gender reasons, but if that is an acceptable excuse (pregnancy) to become obese, I will use my excessive testosterone count for an acceptable accuse to be an ignorant asshole any time the situation strikes me (it's nice to know that I'd have an actual excuse for a behavior I exhibit frequently).

Al


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

FH...
for the cardio it's pretty much same thing but, not the same thing as far as impact on all the joints (ie: knees). Also - perfect weather on treadmill VS real life outdoors....


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (14 Feb 2006)

So exactly why do I find it harder to run outside than on a treadmill? I can go for quite a long time on the treadmill without even breathing hard, but its not the same for running outdoors.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

The environment takes it's toll..... you run on concrete, asphalt, much different than that springy carpet. you have the wind in your face, the sun (or rain) beating down on you, possibly another 10 to 30 guys imposing a cadence that's not your own.... things like that.


----------



## ZipperHead (14 Feb 2006)

The treadmill is doing a lot of the work for you. The tread is moving and all you are doing is basically lifting yourself up a few inches, versus propelling yourself forward. A lot of the "stair climbers" are the same way: you push one down, the other one is pushed up. If you can, try the one's that are actually like stairs being formed in a big circle, like an escalator kinda-sorta (my brain hurts, so forgive my lame explanation). Also, try the "Jacobs Ladder" if you want an extreme upper/lower body workout. It's like the stair climber I described, but has ladder rungs going around the loop.

Again, if you use the incline ability and vary the speed, you can get an effective workout. Otherwise it's a lot less of a workout than a traditional run.

Al


----------



## midgetcop (14 Feb 2006)

Chimo said:
			
		

> Did you think maybe she is trying to improve her physical condition and is doing the best she can. Perhaps being less critical and more encouraging to people "less" fit might get more into the gym.



Gotta agree there. Why do you care? Are you trying to feed your own ego by bringing this person down?

I don't personally like the treadmill much, but for some people it's a starting point.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (14 Feb 2006)

> The treadmill is doing a lot of the work for you. The tread is moving and all you are doing is basically lifting yourself up a few inches, versus propelling yourself forward.



I understand that... but if it gets your heart rate to the same point as running outside...?


----------



## beach_bum (14 Feb 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I think that a major part of the original intent of the initial post has been forgotten: she was walking on the treadmill, when she could have just as easily been walking on the track. MOST people I know that use the treadmill use it for the features that it has: incline ability, varying speeds, etc. If this person was using it at a "prime" time (i.e. when there are people waiting) this is a major annoyance. If there was no one waiting, not a big drama.
> 
> Let's not lose sight of the the forest for the tree's (and when he said voluptuous, I think he was probably using veiled speech for "land monster"). And being pregnant (IMO) isn't an excuse to get morbidly obese. No, I've never been pregnant, for obvious gender reasons, but if that is an acceptable excuse (pregnancy) to become obese, I will use my excessive testosterone count for an acceptable accuse to be an ignorant ******* any time the situation strikes me (it's nice to know that I'd have an actual excuse for a behavior I exhibit frequently).
> 
> Al



I agree that pregnancy is no excuse to get fat.  I'm just suggesting that perhaps there are reasons she was only walking on the treadmill.  Besides, the equipment is there for everyone, not just the hardcore.  I also agree that walking outdoors is better, but, to each their own. As I stated...better she is walking than sitting eating doughnuts.


----------



## ZipperHead (14 Feb 2006)

Again, let's look at the initial post: the man has a pet peeve. There is no room for reasoned thought and speculation when a man has a pet peeve. I have roughly 100,000 of them, so I know of what I speak. Defending someone who is described in a pet peeve isn't probably the wisest course of action, as exaggeration is a hallmark of a pet peeve. 

I share his pain and frustration. Watching people lean on exercise equipment, or sit on the only mat available within a grid square when I want to do something that would actually merit using the mat (like "supermans" or actual sit-ups) are two of my latest annoyances. Please feel free to defend these people if you truly want to get into my bad books, as there is no defence for annoying a person who actually wants to make the best use of their PT time. 

There, I feel better, and I didn't have to even punch my teddy bear (well, I couldn't even if I wanted to, because it is in use by my daughter, and she's chewing on it..... slowly..... FASTER honey!!!! Daddy doesn't have all night!!!).

Al


----------



## beach_bum (14 Feb 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I share his pain and frustration. Watching people lean on exercise equipment, or sit on the only mat available within a grid square when I want to do something that would actually merit using the mat (like "supermans" or actual sit-ups) are two of my latest annoyances. Please feel free to defend these people if you truly want to get into my bad books, as there is no defence for annoying a person who actually wants to make the best use of their PT time.



Those people I wouldn't dream of defending.  If you aren't using the equipment....move away from it!  I totally agree there.  The person he described was using it, just not in the same manner most of us would.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Feb 2006)

So, as I understand this, you wouldn't feel at all slighted if a member of the CISM Run Really Far Really Fast Team was to get POd with you, because in his mind you were dogging it?  Because this person isn't Uberfitnessmeister, doesn't mean they're not entitled to use the equipment, does it?


----------



## SHF (15 Feb 2006)

I used to use the machines in the gym and have since bought a treadmill for my house.  Prior to that I ran in my boots and webbing.  As an older guy with tender knees, I find the tread mill invaluable.  I am not sure if the initial user in the peeve was on the machine for a set time.  Most CF gyms have a 30 min limit.  If that individual had the machine for her 30 mins, then she can walk slow, drink a slurpy, and watch her favourite soap.  The important thing is she is out to the gym.  

Walking briskly on a treadmill with a slight incline will bring a middle aged service mbr's heart rate to a moderate training level.  Face it we are an older force and we are not all CISM athletes.  The equipment is purchased for all CF mbrs not just the uber-fit.  

Lighten-up and maybe the rest of us can lighten up.

Cheers


----------



## TCBF (15 Feb 2006)

"I wouldn't have wished her to a Crewman!!"

- Maybe she WAS a Crewman!

(Signed: A Crewman).

Tom


----------



## CdnArtyWife (15 Feb 2006)

That was me next to you 2023, not literally, but figuratively.

That was me, back in August, when 30lbs overweight I started to take up running for the first time in my life. Albeit, I started out doors, running 60 seconds, walking 90. But when I did go to the gym and use the treadmills there...fortunately the people there were supportive, or at least seemingly so. If they hadn't been, I'd be back on my couch right now...not training for my first 1/2 Marathon and the Cabot Trail Relay Race. Oh, and coincidently, my running "successes" have actually inspired three Arty officers to take their own running seriously and train properly...one has visions of that uberfast CISM team in his not-so-distant future.

So next time a "voluptuous" chick gets on a machine next to you, think twice about what your perception of her purpose is. You never know, she just may be trying to improve herself. Funny that!

Cheers...

Oh, and you may have been running your guts out on your machine...but I'd like to see you keep that pace for 21.1Km...


----------



## muffin (15 Feb 2006)

If the purpose of the thread was to discuss misuse of gym equipment, why was the users physical appearance mentioned at all. Whether it was a 350 lb woman, 110 lb man, or 150 lb Adonis - if they were _walking_ on the treadmill during PT time would the result have not been the same? 

muffin


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> I understand that... but if it gets your heart rate to the same point as running outside...?


OK for cardio but not as good for the body


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> So exactly why do I find it harder to run outside than on a treadmill? I can go for quite a long time on the treadmill without even breathing hard, but its not the same for running outdoors.



Well, to point out the obvious...the treadmill moves under your feet, so it requires less exertion to move the same amount of mass (your body) when compared to a stationary base (earth). Mind you if you're really, REALLY sensitive, you may find it easier running westward, and letting the earth's rotation take up a bunch of the slack.


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Feb 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> So exactly why do I find it harder to run outside than on a treadmill? I can go for quite a long time on the treadmill without even breathing hard, but its not the same for running outdoors.



When you run outside you actually face resistance because you are moving through the air.  As someone stated, on a treadmill, you are static.  If you want to approximate running outside on a treadmill, you need to set the incline to at least a 2% gradient.  That will give you the extra resistance for your legs to simulate running outside on a calm day.


----------



## 043 (15 Feb 2006)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> That was me next to you 2023, not literally, but figuratively.
> 
> That was me, back in August, when 30lbs overweight I started to take up running for the first time in my life. Albeit, I started out doors, running 60 seconds, walking 90. But when I did go to the gym and use the treadmills there...fortunately the people there were supportive, or at least seemingly so. If they hadn't been, I'd be back on my couch right now...not training for my first 1/2 Marathon and the Cabot Trail Relay Race. Oh, and coincidently, my running "successes" have actually inspired three Arty officers to take their own running seriously and train properly...one has visions of that uberfast CISM team in his not-so-distant future.
> 
> ...



Good for you.........still doesn't change my opinion or my peeve. Walk to the store, walk up and down the stairs, but don't walk on a treadmill when there is a perfectly good track for walking on. I know this post would have pos and neg comments so keep them coming.

What does 12 minutes walking on a treadmill do for anyone who doesn't get off the treadmill with sweat on???

Oh and by the way, over 26 miles, I don't walk, I run or jog.  And when I do the 2 CMBG Ironman, I don't walk either.


----------



## 043 (15 Feb 2006)

midgetcop said:
			
		

> Gotta agree there. Why do you care? Are you trying to feed your own ego by bringing this person down?
> 
> I don't personally like the treadmill much, but for some people it's a starting point.



Feed my ego???? Not likely. Even been to the gym at 0600hrs??


----------



## rifleman (15 Feb 2006)

I guess the solution to the problem is to run your guts out on the nice cushioned track, so you don't have to concern yourself with how others use their time on the treadmills


----------



## CdnArtyWife (15 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Good for you.........still doesn't change my opinion or my peeve. Walk to the store, walk up and down the stairs, but don't walk on a treadmill when there is a perfectly good track for walking on. I know this post would have pos and neg comments so keep them coming.
> 
> What does 12 minutes walking on a treadmill do for anyone who doesn't get off the treadmill with sweat on???
> 
> Oh and by the way, over 26 miles, I don't walk, I run or jog.  And when I do the 2 CMBG Ironman, I don't walk either.



You know...I actually agree...12-15 minutes on a treadmill doesn't really help anybody...and you have a point...if there is a track nearby, go there.

I am not contradicting myself... I just wanted to be sure you weren't just bitching cus a hefty chick used a mill next to you...thankyou for reiterating and clarifying.

Cheers,

Kara


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2006)

Whoa!

Was she 'voluptuous' now, or was she 'hefty'?  I now have two different pictures.   ???

A question that enters my mind, is why get expensive Treadmills (X) x (X-number), when you have a perfectly functional cushioned running track? 



Then again, this whole topic is sort of a "Timewaster".    ;D


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> If the purpose of the thread was to discuss misuse of gym equipment, why was the users physical appearance mentioned at all. Whether it was a 350 lb woman, 110 lb man, or 150 lb Adonis - if they were _walking_ on the treadmill during PT time would the result have not been the same?
> 
> muffin



Agreed. Try and focus on the matter at hand. I suspect someone (previously described as a "crusty old engineer") may have "issues"


----------



## 043 (15 Feb 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Agreed. Try and focus on the matter at hand. I suspect someone (previously described as a "crusty old engineer") may have "issues"



No issues, voluptous in my definition was being very polite in order to not offend. You are right, if the person weighs 60 lbs, they shouldn't be walking on the equipment.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (15 Feb 2006)

> OK for cardio but not as good for the body



Ok... so if my muscles can handle running for an hour, and I could run on the treadmill for an hour (bringing my cardio to the same point as I would on the track), would I be able to run for an hour on the track too?


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> You are right, if the person weighs 60 lbs, they shouldn't be walking on the equipment.


No, you still haven't caught the reasons for some people's rebuttals here. The equipment is for people to build/maintain their fitness. Gender and/or weight are completely irrelevant. Skinny does not equal fit any more than large automatically equals unfit. 

While I personally agree that a person who is just using the treadmill, with no incline set, at a walking pace, might otherwise use the track. Perhaps their treadmill time-slot is when they chose to catch the news (if your gym has TVs in front of the treadmills - - set on the news and not a music vid station).



			
				Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Ok... so if my muscles can handle running for an hour, and I could run on the treadmill for an hour (bringing my cardio to the same point as I would on the track), would I be able to run for an hour on the track too?



Yes and no. Yes, IF the cardio level was the same for both treadmill and track. As noted, however, the track does not move under your feet, requiring more energy to cover the same distance - - therefore you would need _greater_ cardio fitness for the same distance/speed. Therefore, no, not necessarily. 

The practical outcome of this discussion would be, if you plan on running a marathon, and do all of your training on a treadmill, when you actually encounter the 42km out in the real world, you would be in for a nasty surprise.

(Conversely, the people you meet and the cheering crowds are much more noticable in a real marathon, as opposed to standing beside your treadmill as you run, which may add sufficient motivation for you to continue running the marathon    )


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (15 Feb 2006)

> As noted, however, the track does not move under your feet, requiring more energy to cover the same distance - - therefore you would need greater cardio fitness for the same distance/speed. Therefore, no, not necessarily



Ahh, yup, I realise that. I was working under the assumption that the treadmill would be inclined sufficiently to equate them.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> I was working under the assumption that the treadmill would be inclined sufficiently to equate them.



Fair enough...for developing cardio-vascular fitness. But at the end of the day, when going out for a "real" run, there are other factors that will come into play - - wind resistance, the greater muscular pull required in the glutes/hams, the stabilizing muscles in all of the lower joints involved.....

So don't abandon the 'dreadmill,' just don't fool yourself into believing it can do it all.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (15 Feb 2006)

Nah, I realise that. Its just that during the winter I use the treadmill, and I was wondering why comming out of the winter I found it so much harder to run outside than on the treadmill, and wondered if I was wasting my time on it.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Its just that during the winter I use the treadmill, and I was wondering why comming out of the winter I found it so much harder to run outside than on the treadmill, and wondered if I was wasting my time on it.



Now that we seem to have made this a private discussion.....      

At the end of the day, it all comes down to what you put into it. I find it hard to keep enthused about the treadmill, which is why I'm glad my gym has a good track. The dreadmills are good for a change, to keep your training from going stale, especially if there's something appealing/distracting in front of you.......on the TV!  ;D

Just keep thinking about how much your early season outdoor runs would suck if you hadn't been keeping a base level of fitness on the machines!


----------



## 043 (15 Feb 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No, you still haven't caught the reasons for some people's rebuttals here. The equipment is for people to build/maintain their fitness. Gender and/or weight are completely irrelevant. Skinny does not equal fit any more than large automatically equals unfit.
> 
> While I personally agree that a person who is just using the treadmill, with no incline set, at a walking pace, might otherwise use the track. Perhaps their treadmill time-slot is when they chose to catch the news (if your gym has TVs in front of the treadmills - - set on the news and not a music vid station).



Yup, lots fitness being built and maintained by walking on the treadmill and not putting any effort into it. There is more effort put into getting up off of the couch, walking to the refrigerator, opening the door, removing the ice cream pail, etc, etc.


----------

